# Pigeon Found Under Car, Can't Fly Or Hold Neck Up



## ANIMAL-Lover (Oct 11, 2010)

*Pigeon Found Under Car, Can't Fly Or Hold Neck Up (DOWNTWN PHOENIX, AZ)*

We found a pigeon under our vehicle in PHOENIX, AZ, I love animals so I refuse to just let the thing die alone and suffer, or get eaten by a stray animal. I really need help, I gave him food and water, and he was walking around and standing up, but now the bird can only hold its neck up if being supported by myself or my fiances fingers, we are very loving people and do not want to see this poor animal suffer, PLEASE HELP. I am located at 7th AVE and W. INDIAN SCHOOL ROAD in Phoenix, AZ. Can anyone please assist?


----------



## ANIMAL-Lover (Oct 11, 2010)

Can anyone assist me or give me some pointers atleast? I don't have many materials for pigeons but I do want him to live, please anyone, any information is helpful.


----------



## garacari (Apr 26, 2010)

Try getting in contact with these folks! 

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/ 

602.264.6257


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I haven't a clue but I think you should post in the sick or injured section you would get a faster reply. 
Dave


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

It's a holiday weekend."experts" may be busy. Food,water, and a place to sleep like a box is good enough. Paper towels or newspapers for bed materal. Makes it easy to clear the poop. If your willing to spend some extra money you can call to see if any Avian Vets in your area will check out the bird.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

ANIMAL-Lover said:


> Can anyone assist me or give me some pointers atleast? I don't have many materials for pigeons but I do want him to live, please anyone, any information is helpful.




Can you post some im ages of the Bird himself? A few views from different angles?


And, some images of whatever recent poops?


Cardboard Box, white Paper Topwels lining the bottom...look-out Holes cut at his eye level in the front and sides...set on a Table and no lower...would be fine to have him in for now.



I will check back in a little while...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

As Phil says, soft-bottomed enclosure in a warm and quiet room. When I say warm, I mean 80 degrees F warm...so if you have a space heater, use that.

Don't panic. He is showing neurological symproms which aren't all that uncommon in Ferals. he might have gotten hit by something, or he may have an infection or virus (BTW...do not worry about "catching" anything from the pigeon...it's a lotta hooey).

Pics would help as requested above. In addition to that info, can you do an exam of him and see if there are any wounds, abrasions, missing feathers, scabs, scrapes and such ?

And lastly, is he/she very underweight (feel the chestbone/keelbone below his chin and down to his legs - is it protruding dramatically ? or is there some 'meat' on the chest to the left and right of it ?).

Urbanwildlifesociety is a good place, btw...if he's around today......

Thanks for caring, thanks for helping.


----------



## ANIMAL-Lover (Oct 11, 2010)

After contacting AZWhiteFeather I was provided a number for a rehabilitation home for the pigeon, I am so glad and thankful for this website, God bless you all, I will be praying for BETSY, the lady told me she has canker, but its treatable with the right fluids. Thank you all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANIMAL-Lover (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if canker is contagious to dogs or humans? I live in a small apartment and the pigeon was in both rooms.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Not contagious. Just take the typical precautions of washing hands after handling.

Generally good news, as Canker is treatable in the large majority of cases. She would have been a goner had you not helped her. Thanks again !!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great News, Animal Lover!!

I know AZWhitefeather and am so glad she was able to help!

I didn't see your message yesterday...

Sending all our BEST for Betsy with Love and Hugs!

Thank you for caring and helping her!

Shi


----------

